# RBP's



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

ANy advice on how to keep the RBP's bellies red ?

just thought this could be important


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I think I read somewhere on here that carrots can help, not 100% on that though!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

A big red fuzzy permanant felt marker???????????


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

That would wash off over time in the water :nod:


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

Krill and shrimp can help promote red pigment.


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

i heard krill!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Shrimp, prawns, krill, pellets. Basically a good diet, including white fish fillet. A good brand of pellets help alot better though IMO.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Shrimp with Kent Zoe really helped my reds out.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

hikari gold works good for me. i feed them shrimp also.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

hikari gold and biogold are said to be good if you can get them on pellets. Other then theat, keep a varied diet of raw fish


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

i think the red felt marker sounds the best.but make sure you where gloves so the fish dosent squirm out of your hands and bite you.lol no really as 1inch babys i fed my 12 RPB frozen brine shrimp.mysis shrimp,blood worms,3 times a day. i would also soak the shrimp,bloodworms in kent zoe for freshwater overnight at least twice a week.now that they have grown like animals over the last going on 3 weeks i feed them frozen krill,still blood worms,and got them on cichlid gold pellets and also which they go nuts over is tetra color tropical granules.


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

darker substrate


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

pellets.... bio gold


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I went to my local LFS and the had RBPs is $9 a good price for nickel sized P's
And any place to get cheap black gravel(online)

if not any good sites


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

andymellon4 said:


> I went to my local LFS and the had RBPs is $9 a good price for nickel sized P's
> And any place to get cheap black gravel(online)
> 
> if not any good sites


 too bad you dont live near me in pa. i have 75 lbs of black gravel sitting around.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Lame thats my luck

and

i found this site but it seems really fishy(no pun intended)

http://www.finsnthings.com/

They are selling p's for $3.25
and no shipping

must be too good to be true


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

andymellon4 said:


> Lame thats my luck
> 
> and
> 
> ...


 I didnt see any P's for 3.25


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.finsnthings.com/apps/webstore/p...cts/show/492315

thats em


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

my caribe looked washed out before, but when i started feeding them with pellets (hikari sinking cichlid gold, massivore delite, and sinking carnivore) their colors have returned. everyday the reds on their bellies are improving









i also got some giant danios, and adding them seemed to have made my caribe more red.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

andymellon4 said:


> I went to my local LFS and the had RBPs is $9 a good price for nickel sized P's
> And any place to get cheap black gravel(online)
> 
> if not any good sites


my lfs sells nickel sized rbp for $9. aquascapeonline.com has nice piranha but when i ordered a 3" that was eaten the next day, the shipping was like 30 dollars.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

so $9 is fair or should i attempt aquascape


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

On that website, just to see how much it costs, I took it all the way to the paypal checkout and it still didnt have a charge for shipping, only 9 cents for tax, so IDK if theyd charge you COD or what.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

it says you have to add a boxing fee to your cart to ship it but there is nowhere to add it


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

You have to go to the stocklist and add the boxing fee on the second page.....it is $10. I ordered 10 Reds and a Dovii so I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am about to order 12 RBPs and that dovii is an awesome deal i was thiking about ordering it but i realized i have no tank haha


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Definitely a sweet find....the Dovii is a treat...LOL!


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

thats a glorius treat im just worried about the shipping


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have shipped p's before and they package was a day and a half late but they all survived. They are heavily sedated it says and I did not use anything.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

i just bought 12 P's (for a 55 yes i kow thats to small but i am going to put them in the 120 in about a month and i am also thinking i am going t loose a few so lets hope i got lucky)so I hope they are heavily sedated cause i hope they survive the nice thing is they have at least some guarantee


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

it is better to buy your p's from your lfs than aquascapeonline. like i said before i bought a 3" rbp for 20 dollars. they dont tell you the cost of shipping until they have packed him up. it was 30 dollars but he arrived 12 hours later. and dont get any of the packing water in your tank, it will kill off all your bacteria.



andymellon4 said:


> i just bought 12 P's (for a 55 yes i kow thats to small but i am going to put them in the 120 in about a month and i am also thinking i am going t loose a few so lets hope i got lucky)so I hope they are heavily sedated cause i hope they survive the nice thing is they have at least some guarantee


hey andy your from my area, did you get your rbp from elmers aquarium or a local breeder? im looking for a 5" rbp.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I paid from this one site 48 with shipping included for 12 RBPs


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I already got an email from the guy saying they will be shipped tomorrow.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

o crap i gotta check mine maybe we will get em sat how far does yours have to go

and keep notified on the Dovii i always wanted one

and sorry i didnt they are from a site that sells them so cheap so im willing to take a chance you know

the site is 
WWW.FINSNTHINGS.COM

jw where are you from upgradepc


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

If he ships usps it will be thusday or friday. I am in Indiana so I would say friday for mine......you are closer so you may receive them the next day.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

If he ships usps it will be thusday or friday. I am in Indiana so I would say friday for mine......you are closer so you may receive them the next day.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am closer to pittsburgh side i mean i dont get towards elmers often but i know that all the local pet stores around here only have either 12 inchers or quarter sized ones


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

i drove to aqua scape to pick up my piranhas i got 13 1inch reds, 1 died the first night, well now over 3 weeks later and all the others are fine, thank god i didnt listen to pedro at aqua scape he told he to get 22 of them.i have a 125 gallon tank and no issues yet with a size issue but down the road there will be.i was thinking also that i would lose a few fish but that has not been the case.if the continue to survive will have to give a few away.good luck


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

andymellon4 said:


> o crap i gotta check mine maybe we will get em sat how far does yours have to go
> 
> and keep notified on the Dovii i always wanted one
> 
> ...


i live in greensburg, east of pittsburgh


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

o yeah thats a hike for me

and i didnt get my email yet from him (maybe mine will get sent on mon-tues


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Is your email the same as the one on your paypal? That is where mine went to.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well i asked my dad to check his email(gave him the money ause i didnt have paypal) and he said there was no email

but it is very probable it is a diff email and the man i emailed said they would be shipped today and would arrive friday
I am so pumped haha


----------



## DannyUK (Mar 26, 2009)

i have black gravel in my tank and i could get you some and ship it over but you would have to explain how. I am located in the UK,Black gravel look really good in your aquarium


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

wow that would be one halibut of a shipping cost haha(but the consideration is greatly appreciated)


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Did you get yours yet Andy......Mine will be here tomorrow morning!


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

no









but he said they would be here tomorrow but i have class early in the morning(till 12:15

I am extremely nervous(if they will be alive) and i actually cleaned out my tank(120 so i think i am gonna put them all in there


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah I am anxious to see how they are packed. Hopefully they are not all in one bag but individually contained. It is a little chilly here so hopefully they are good to go. Nobody will be there to grab them?


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

No my mom isn't going to be home and i have to go to this class(unmakeupable test and yes i know that isnt a real word)

my mail usually comes at 2:30 i just hope that it comes with him and not a diff driver

it just freaks me out that they are in there for 2 days you know


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

They will come with you regular mail then at around 2:30


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

good

he prob shipped them all together now that i think about it


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Did you get yours Andy? I had a few dead but he refunded me full price for the 5 that were dead plus he sent me 2 extra for free. Curious to see how yours turned out.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

good thats good im glad yours was a success

mine not so much

i got 13 and 12 were dead

i called him and he said he would mail me them all again for no charge so i am not to mad

but its just lame you knowhe said he didnt sedatwe them or so he thinks so i am guessing they died for that reason

but the water was blue so idk


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah if the water was blue I would say he sedated them....were they all in one bag?


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah they were all in one bag were yours?

it was also a really small bag


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah they were and the other fish was in a seperate one. I would tell him touse 2 bags. Mine were nipped up pretty good.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yea I use Hikari Gold Too


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

as were mine(although they were dead already haha)

and yesh i am prob gonna send him an email


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

i talked to the guy he said he was gonna bag em up in three bags


----------

